# Billing for a straight Cath (51701) performed to obtain a UA specimen?



## maryperry (Aug 13, 2010)

When a patient needs to have a straight Catheterization done only for the purpose of a 
UA collection for urine testing and is perform by a nurse during urgent care visit is the procedure (cpt-51701)  bundled with E/M visit  and can we bill Cath Tray?


----------



## Jacoder (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been told that you can't bill for the procedure, but you can bill for the supplies itself. But this is coming from someone who enters charges for the Emergancy Department, so I'm not sure if the rulse change for an Urgent Care Center.


----------



## alisonbee (Aug 15, 2010)

We charge with HCPCS Level ll code P9612 - Catheterization for collection of specimen, single patient, all places of service.  It is a status indicator A.


----------

